# ThirtyTwo Lashed Double BOA vs Burton Ruler Boa



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Have you tried on either?


----------



## firstpurchase (Apr 15, 2019)

nope. my local store has neither, although tried on other Burton/ThirtyTwo boots.

I'm not a boot connoisseur. We usually hire.

I can return them if i don't like.

Thanks


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

The best boot is the boot that fits your foot. The only to know that is to try them on.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

firstpurchase said:


> nope. my local store has neither, although tried on other Burton/ThirtyTwo boots.
> 
> I'm not a boot connoisseur. We usually hire.
> 
> ...



In that case buy both and return the one that doesn't fit


----------



## firstpurchase (Apr 15, 2019)

I ordered the burton's, see how they go.

Thanks


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

firstpurchase said:


> I ordered the burton's, see how they go.
> 
> Thanks


how did you like them?


----------



## GettingOld (Apr 21, 2021)

Im between both currently. I have the 32 tm2 wide in hand and waiting for the shop to get in the Burton Ruler wide. FYI from other post here they are the only boots in EEE width.

The 32 are nice boots and I like the 2 zone BOA, but the liner is not nearly as chushy as other brands. Its not uncomfortable but just seems lacking compared to some other boots.

I also tried the K2 Maysis wide and couldnt make em work cause 1 BOA controls the whole lacing system and the other a plastic piece on the inside of the boot that holds your heel down. I couldnt get the laces tight enough around my shin without over tighning around my feet

Tried on a few Nitro boots and loved them but too narrow for me


----------

